# Waste Water



## Rincewind (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi All,

Another question, or two.

We are still new to motorhoming and have just had our first weekend away in our 98 E650. Very snug and comfortable it was to.

Now, waste water, what does everyone do with it? There was no purpose built disposal system on site, so we were a bit stuck. I thought that a bit of flexible pipe attached to the outlet would help but at 40mm diameter I haven't found anything suitable.

So, what are the alternatives?

Also, there are several fine cracks in the bathroom basin, how easy is it to replace the basin or would it be best to spread a bit of glue underneath, in which case is it ABS or something else?


Thanks

Keith


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Can't help you with the basin problem.

As for grey waste water there has been endless (almost literally!) discussion on that very topic here on MHF.

Opinions range from downright horror at the thought of putting it anywhere but down a proper foul drain to those who release it into hedges or on verges and let nature take its course as it filters through the earth.

I have no intention of disclosing my method of disposal for fear of incurring the wrath of either camp or indeed sparking off yet another thread on the subject!

PS

What are the recommendations during periods of drought of disposing of your domestic bath water?
Yep, you guessed it - syphon it out onto your garden!


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Are you asking how do you get the waste water from your onboard tank to "the outside", or what you do with it when you've drained it? From your mention of 40mm pipe I assume that it's the former. If so, and there is no 'drive-over' disposal on site, then there are a range of options from a wheelie tank to a bucket placed strategically under the waste outlet. What you do with it then of course depends on the site and its facilities. If there's no drain available and your waste water is comparatively grease and detergent free I personally see no objection (although I know others do 8O ) to watering the vegetation - certainly if someone were kind enough to pour a bucket of water over my plants in my garden in a drought I would be very grateful! Of course if the waste water is thick with cooking fat it would be a different story - but I'm assuming that no one pours cooking fat down their MH sink :roll: Detergent polluted water is a matter of opinion - mine is that it keeps the greenfly down :lol: If you're camping in floods and there is already a surfeit of water on the ground it's probably best to take it home with you :lol: 

Mrs. D


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Water*

Hi

If no dedicated motorhome service point available, I leave my waste tap open and drain into a bucket, shifting a couple of buckets of water per day. There are always drains somewhere.

Overseas, site owners are often happy for this to be chucked on the plants.

Russell


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

What harm does it actually do to just let it run, of course assuming it's just shower water, or washing up water with little or no grease in it.

Of course it should be disposed of properly, but what harm does it do in real terms, when you consider most lay-bys are used as a toilet by some truck drivers and a dumping ground by others.

Kev.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Rincewind said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Another question, or two.
> 
> ...


Keith,

What length of hose are you after? I maybe able to help.

****


----------



## Rincewind (Jun 24, 2009)

Oops didn't realise it was one of those contentious issues but thanks for the replies. 

I have to say I am in the dispose of it anywhere but be sensible about camp. I can come clean now and say ours when straight down a storm drain at the side of the road, got the pipe right over a gap in the bars and not even a splash, I was very chuffed.

I have been to several sites (caravanning days) which had notices up asking for waste water on the plants, and I had a special extra long hose as an extension into the bushes when bushes were available. I usually asked if it was OK and was never refused.

Last weekends site was all hardstanding but there were disposal points located at the side of the road but not in a position you could straddle, have to say that decanting 120 litres of wate at 5 litres a time seems very laborious, which is why I was hoping I could get a 40mm ectension pipe. (Thanks ****, sent you a PM).

Lots to learn with this new hobby but a great crowd on this forum, thanks for your help.

Keith


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I'll make it simple. I see nothing wrong with pouring the contents of a grey water tank onto an active topsoil (around the base of a hedge is ideal) provided it is away from campsite pitches and anywhere children on the campsite might play.

And if there is something wrong with this, I'd welcome someone explaining why, because I have done it and am not ashamed of it.

Dave


----------



## DeeGee7 (Jun 22, 2009)

If you just want a shortish pipe you can use an old cycle inner tube with the valve portion cut out. Admittedly not very long but quite useful at times.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

If you are looking for waste discharge hose, CAK in Kenilworth sell it per linear metre in 25mm, 40mm and 75mm diameters (see below).

Regarding where to dump it, many site owners are happy for you to spread it along hedgerows, flower-beds etc.  At one C&CC site, I noticed that the warden had run his waste hose to the side of the pitch and was happy to let it drain away into the grass.

When wild camping, we have found suitable spots along the road and dumped in the grass. It is probably best not to do this whilst a stream of traffic, or walkers is passing by! It is generally frowned on to dump in the storm drains along roadsides. I would certainly not try this if anyone is looking.

When I have to come home with a full waste tank, I use a combination of the short flexible hose that came with the Hymer, coupled to two 3-metre lengths of standard rigid plastic waste pipe, joined together to reach the manhole cover in our path.

Philip

http://www.caktanks.co.uk/


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

If there are no facilities for the grey water then it goes into a hedge. I have been told do this on more than one cl-cs type site and I personally don't see any harm in it.

Oh by the way, We use a waste hog to hold and get rid of ours.  

steve


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Now, what about the cracks in his basin?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I agree with the above re waste water.


Cracks in the basin. I expect it is plastic.

Clean and dry the underneath and use good old Araldite.

Dave p


----------



## lynnian (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi every one seems to have covered the grey waste issue (big can of worms) As for your basin as a temporary measure try araldite or something similar on the underside.
Also try http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/ for a permanent replacement sometimes they come up on ebay new and used also try CAK tanks as for pipe shop around on thinternet for motorhome conversion parts.


----------



## Rincewind (Jun 24, 2009)

I did order some 40mm hose from CAK but the inside diameter is only 38mm and wont fit over the outlet. The pipe does fit the 40mm pipework that they supply but I assume that is because there is a step down in pipe diameter to allow two pieces to be joined.

Why the problem with storm drains, I guess all sorts of muck gets washed off the road and into the drainage system. I clearly don't want to upset anyone but equally be aware of all possibilities!

Keith


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

How about a old "hoover" hose? Thats what I have and have cut slits in the end to fix over the outlet of my waste water. As long as I needed. Dumping the waste, if there is no facility on site, then I pull into a layby (usually empty one) and dump down the drain. There are always overflow drains in laybys.


----------



## ShinyFiat (Jun 2, 2009)

open the waste as soon as you leave the campsite, it will be emptied by the time you get home plus the cars behind you with no water in their windscreen washer will thank you. lol


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

ShinyFiat said:


> open the waste as soon as you leave the campsite, it will be emptied by the time you get home plus the cars behind you with no water in their windscreen washer will thank you. lol




Some guaranteed good ones with that statement - I like it \/


----------



## Rincewind (Jun 24, 2009)

That what we need, a good common sense solution that benefits as many people as possible!!


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Rincewind said:


> Why the problem with storm drains, I guess all sorts of muck gets washed off the road and into the drainage system. I clearly don't want to upset anyone but equally be aware of all possibilities!
> Keith


It's always a possibility that a storm drain can go straight into a nearby water course and pouring waste water that may contain all manner of chemicals down it may not be the best idea. Any waste water is better disposed of when fresh because it can build up nasty bacteria whilst being stored.

For these reasons when on rallies etc my waste goes straight to ground. I don't do this if there is a possibility of someone else camping there later and I don't do this on regular sites. Within a very short period of time there is little or no evidence of any water having been deposited.

In common with many others I always make sure that any oil or fat is wiped from pots and dishes before washing. If nothing else it's better for your waste tank.

JohnW


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Rincewind said:


> I did order some 40mm hose from CAK but the inside diameter is only 38mm and wont fit over the outlet. The pipe does fit the 40mm pipework that they supply but I assume that is because there is a step down in pipe diameter to allow two pieces to be joined.
> 
> Keith


Hi Keith
If the ID is 38mm ten they have supplied the imperial equivalent of 1.5in (38.1mm). 40mm is a different size and so should be within defined limits of 40mm +/- 0.5mm

CAK also do flat discharge hose which is easier to store but it really needs a discharge pump like on an RV as its a bugga to get it to expand.

You can heat the end of 38mm hose up in hot water and push it over somthing to stretch the bore a bit to allow fitting onto a suitable connector.

Phill


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

I seem to remember the Environmnet Agency giving a written reply I think on this forum somewhere that indicated that they saw nothing wrong in grey water being disposed of on grass or hedges as there would be a natural filtration as it soaked away through the soil and substrate etc
Cant find it now, perhaps I was dreaming but I do not think so


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

ShinyFiat said:


> open the waste as soon as you leave the campsite, it will be emptied by the time you get home plus the cars behind you with no water in their windscreen washer will thank you. lol


That sounds like a good common sense idea to me, and I've followed more than a couple of MH's losing some liquid on the roads, probably the contents of the waste tank, to be honest I don't have a problem with it considering all the other stuff that falls off various trucks, for instance council refuse trucks have drain holes in the bases as do most skips, so what we may drop is likely to be quite inoffensive by comparison.

So who's for saying sod it and just open the valve on the way to your next stop. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Kev.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> ShinyFiat said:
> 
> 
> > open the waste as soon as you leave the campsite, it will be emptied by the time you get home plus the cars behind you with no water in their windscreen washer will thank you. lol
> ...


----------



## The-Clangers (Sep 18, 2009)

For the cracks in your basin try Captain Tolley's Creeping Crack Cure, which is available from most boat chandlers for about £6. Works very well on boats, just depends on the size of the cracks.

David


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The-Clangers said:


> For the cracks in your basin try Captain Tolley's Creeping Crack Cure, which is available from most boat chandlers for about £6. Works very well on boats, just depends on the size of the cracks.
> 
> David


I used to know somebody like that :lol: :lol: :lol:

Kev.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Being a nautical type, I've found Captn Tolley's Creeping Crack Cure ( try saying that after a few rums  ) extremely good for many such problems.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Phew - am I glad that my crack isn't creeping!


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

It does what it says on the tin don't you know! :lol: 

BTW Pippin are you coming to Brokers wood in March - Bongofury 8)


----------



## Rincewind (Jun 24, 2009)

Well, lots of votes for Captain Tolley, I live near the Thames and there are several chandlers near by so will give it a go!!

Thanks for all the replies regarding disposing of grey water, will go away with a little more confidence next time.

I am working with **** on a suitable extension to my 40mm waste pipe problem so hopefully will be all sorted for a minute or two! Sure another query or problem will be a along very soon! :lol: 

What a great lot you are.

Thanks

Keith


----------

